# Parkside Table Saw and Jigsaw?



## BearTricks (12 Jul 2015)

I know Lidl's track saw got some good press in this forum recently, but by the time I'd raised the requisite funds through selling things on ebay, the local store had sold out.

Now they have a table saw in stock, as well as a jigsaw that's reduced. Are either worth getting?


----------



## JakeS (12 Jul 2015)

BearTricks":1yc6jv89 said:


> Now they have a table saw in stock, as well as a jigsaw that's reduced. Are either worth getting?



I think the table saw is actually left over from about a week before the track saw, if that tells you anything...

I wasn't in the market for a new table saw so I didn't look at it that closely when it was in our local Lidl, but it looked to me like an equivalent to the typical low-end table saw: pressed steel or aluminium instead of cast iron, noisy brush motor, etc. That is to say: almost certainly good value if you wanted to buy a cheap, low-end table saw; not automatically worth buying if you weren't already planning to buy one; definitely not what you're looking for if you were looking for a good-quality table saw.


----------



## DennisCA (12 Jul 2015)

Probably not much to write home about. Probably a noisy brush motor. Table saws are those things you don't wanna underspend on IMO. I'd say the cheapest you can get away with for a new saw is an Axminster TS-250, the 200 takes too small a blade.


----------



## MMUK (12 Jul 2015)

The jigsaw ain't that bad. A mate of mine picked one up to replace his B&D and it's much better than that one ever was. Not what I'd buy for everyday use but nonetheless a good bet for occasional DIY use.


----------



## marcros (12 Jul 2015)

the table saw will be dreadful. best avoided.


----------



## JakeS (12 Jul 2015)

DennisCA":6jqqu3gl said:


> Probably a noisy brush motor.



I can't find any evidence of it online, but I'm certain that it stated as such in the printed flyer that week, now I think about it.



DennisCA":6jqqu3gl said:


> I'd say the cheapest you can get away with for a new saw is an Axminster TS-250, the 200 takes too small a blade.



I'd agree on the sentiment, but I have a TS-200 and I've never found the blade too small. I guess it depends what you're cutting!


----------



## marcros (12 Jul 2015)

JakeS":2sdnww0r said:


> DennisCA":2sdnww0r said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a noisy brush motor.
> ...



I agree. The 8" blade to many of us is perfectly adequate, particularly if you can pair it with a bandsaw for the odd occasion that us weekend warriors need to cut deeper.

I have a 10" bladed saw but I can't remember the last time that I needed to use it to capacity. I made my workbench when I only had 8"!


----------



## DennisCA (12 Jul 2015)

9 out of 10 times I don't need the 10" capacity either, but when I do, it really counts.

Actually my saw can take a 12" blade if I wanted to...


----------

